# مطلوب بشكل عاجل للايجار مقر ادارى بشارع رئيسى بمدينة نصر



## اسلام محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 127117
مطلـوب للايجار مقر ادارى بمساحات 130م بمدينه نصر 
(3غرف + 3ريسبشن + حمـام + مطبـخ )
•	بشــارع رئيسى بمدينـة نـصر
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

